# Digestive Enzymes???



## Guest (Aug 13, 2000)

I would like to hear any information on the pros and cons of taking digestive enzymes to include which medication or over-the-counter ones are considered the "best." I am taking viokase, digestive enzyme medication, and have noticed a slight improvement in gas.My IBS is predominately excessive gas with pain and little to no D or C. My theory is my body isn't doing a good job of digestion after many antibiotics for various medical problems. Also, I am practicing gas reducing techniques (i.e. eating slowly, reducing air swallowing, etc.).Thank You,Karl


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

Bumped up. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2000)

I've heard of many people who have had success reducing gas with enzymes. They help break down the undigested food that causes gas. Beano is actually an enzyme! Perhaps it or another enzyme will help. It can't hurt to try.


----------

